# Settings fluval 3.0



## Jona$ (3 May 2019)

So just got my fluval plant 3.0 2x122cm 58w and it makes my t5,t8 look like candles 

Im not sure  what to set it to manually.
Im running preset planted now with blue at 10% only, rest as programed.

I have a 720L tank so 60cm from bottom, should i amp all 100% and tone down blue even more? Most plants are easy for now.

Or should i lower it for plants to get used then amp it up?

Im also starting pmdd with atleast 30% water change weekly.

My last question , as i see it when i set dayrise to start to the time evening ends is my total light time and combined shouldnt exceed 10-12hrs ?





Before adding fluval !


----------



## alto (3 May 2019)

You don’t want to dramatically increase light levels - especially in the absence of additional CO2
Also I don't see many (any?) fast growing stems 

Transition over a couple to several weeks - slower in absence of added CO2

Also slowly increase any fertilizers - despite the claims that additional water column nutrients don’t “cause” algae - look at the tank systems where this claim is made (most are very densely planted, with lots of moderate to fast growing plants, and include CO2 enrichment, and frequent large water changes) - I’m completely unconvinced that algae present (in every glass water box) won’t see all those additional nutrients as a _Come_ _Hither_ gaze 

Certainly natural water (scientific) studies conclude very strong links between excess N & P and algae 
They also record what seem to allelopathy effects (though I don’t believe any actual chemical compounds have been isolated and identified) 

Green Aqua, Filipe Oliveira etc all report apparent links between excess water column nutrients and observed algae in many (!) planted aquariums


----------



## Jona$ (4 May 2019)

As i see it the doose in pmdd is under  value.

And this is where it gets tricky.. where is right light level ...

I have no clue what my plants are seeing in the current light level, how would i know what is ok..to little ..to much

Pretty much all of my plants are in the green zone"easy"


The below is the chemical compound of my pmdd.


----------



## Jona$ (4 May 2019)

I never had algae or high levels of nitrate.. in fact i can go easily 4 weeks before changing .. but now its less plants..more light. More watermovement and fertilizer going in.

Aswell lavarocks and purigen in filter..

So the game has changed. And i just dont want to blahblahblahblah it up.


----------



## Jona$ (6 May 2019)

Looks like this now and running 60% of the lights  power.


----------

